

New Game from ‘Flappy Bird’ Developer, ‘Swing Copters’ Goes Live - dnqthao
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/08/20/new-game-from-flappy-bird-developer-swing-copters-goes-live/

======
melling
Anyone have any suggestions for effective app marketing? You either go viral
or you don't isn't a really good way to build a business.

------
baby
Here's a video of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8veDUBGJbc0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8veDUBGJbc0)

It looks good, and I haven't seen this concept before. Although it might have
been done.

AND there are advertisements in the game. So I guess he's going to get a lot
of money from this again.

edit: and here's how you play it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvD2Fap1DfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvD2Fap1DfQ)
(since it's not very clear from the first video).

------
melling
Links to the game:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swing-
copters/id905639750?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swing-
copters/id905639750?mt=8)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dotgears.s...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dotgears.swing)

------
zuccs
Can anyone actually get higher than 3 on this game?

